# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vage hartklachten, hartprobleem of psychologisch probleem

## fels

Hoi,

Dit verhaal gaat niet over mij, maar over een goede vriend (33 jaar). Het is een serieus probleem geworden. Mijn vriend heeft allereerst ontzettend veel meegemaakt. In zes jaar heeft hij beide ouders verloren wat een diepe impact op hem heeft gemaakt. als ik hem zie, is hij er niet overheen. Hij ervaart veel stress omdat hij vele zaken moet afhandelen en regelen. tot nu toe is dat nog niet geregeld. Hij komt er niet aan toe, soms komt het doordat hij veel moet werken en andere keren (meestal) als hij niets aan het doen is dan doet hij het gewoon niet. Het lijkt alsof hij niet weet waar hij moet beginnen. 

Enfin, de laatste weken klaagt hij vaker over pijn in zijn borst en tintelingen in zijn linkerarm. de ene dag is het er, andere dagen is het er niet. Wat opvalt is, als hij met iets bezig is dan denkt hij er niet aan en dan voelt hij het niet. Maar als hij met niets bezig is, dan voelt hij het constant. 

Hij klaagt verder niet over hoofdpijn of duizeligheid of andere dingen. sinds 2006 is hij gestopt met roken (heeft vanaf zijn 16de flink gerookt, pakje per dag). Hij is hierdoor flink aangekomen maar hij sport wel veel. 
Soms gaat hij naar de sportschool met het idee dat als hij sport en niet flauw valt, hij er zeker van is dat hij niets aan zijn hart heeft. Verder is het misschien wel belangrijk te zeggen dat hij een hoge bloeddruk heeft (boven 140, verdere details weet ik niet sorry). En het zit in de familie, moeder slikte medicijnen hiervoor (op latere leeftijd wel, ze is overleden op 72 jarige leeftijd)

Hij komt vaak naar mij toe omdat ik neuropsycholoog (pas afgestudeerd) ben en denkt dat ik alle antwoorden heb, maar telkens zeg ik dat hij naar de huisarts moet maar hij vertikt het omdat hij bang is om hartpatient te worden. Ik dacht eerst aan stress omdat hij ontzettend veel heeft meegemaakt (het zit hem echt niet mee). Maar nu durf ik niets te zeggen en spoor hem aan om naar de huisarts te gaan maar hij wilt echt niet.

Het is misschien een psychologisch probleem bij hem ,maar zou er echt iets aan zijn hart zijn. Ik vraag het jullie. Misschien is mijn verhaal nu nog wat vaag en willen jullie meer antwoorden dan hoor ik het graag. Alvast bedankt!

Groet!

----------

